# Looking for trainer in Orange County, CA?



## redshepherd (Apr 26, 2017)

Just putting out feelers to see if there are any reputable trainers here for beginners in Orange County, California? I'm in south OC.


----------



## MerriBelle1 (Apr 19, 2017)

Are you going to be riding English or Western? There are several in Orange County. Google "horse trainers in Orange Co. Calif." and lots will pop up on where to get riding lessons, etc.


----------



## redshepherd (Apr 26, 2017)

MerriBelle1 said:


> Are you going to be riding English or Western? There are several in Orange County. Google "horse trainers in Orange Co. Calif." and lots will pop up on where to get riding lessons, etc.


I'm riding english. I took 3 lessons so far (not including the "intro lesson") at a riding center near me, but I'd just like to see if there are any better ones that people know about.


----------

